# Video of a guy crashing his car while weaving at a DE



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Have you guys seen this video - looks like a DE in Germany. The driver is trying to get some heat into the tires on the warm-up lap and ends up in the wall, LMAO!!
http://www.onehotlap.com/2012/03/how-not-to-be-doofus-at-performance.html


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

sorry...i'll do better next time...:eeps:







:rofl:
df


----------



## flintoff (May 20, 2013)

What should I say about him?Do it or not again?As i do not consider it good.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

That's nothing. Imagine you're Robert Guerrero sitting on the pole of 1992 Indy 500, and you spin and crash on the warm-up lap.


----------

